
Galaxy Magazine: Free Texts - anthraxstars
https://archive.org/details/galaxymagazine&tab=collection
======
johnhattan
If you want to bulk-download all of the issues, here's how to do it with wget.

[https://blog.archive.org/2012/04/26/downloading-in-bulk-
usin...](https://blog.archive.org/2012/04/26/downloading-in-bulk-using-wget/)

~~~
bane
I have all these and several others on a ubooquity server so I can read it on
glorious tablets to clear my head before I go to sleep at night.

[https://vaemendis.net/ubooquity/](https://vaemendis.net/ubooquity/)

Here's some more!

[https://archive.org/details/amazingstoriesmagazine](https://archive.org/details/amazingstoriesmagazine)

Want more?

[https://archive.org/details/pulpmagazinearchive](https://archive.org/details/pulpmagazinearchive)

Sometimes you just have to step back and say "damn, the Internet Archive is
the best thing ever on the internet"

Give them money!

~~~
davidgerard
So what's Ubooquity do for a tablet reader? It isn't clear from the site ...

~~~
bane
It displays books and PDFs as web pages with large hot spots to turn pages. It
takes just a few minutes to set up so it's worth it to give it a whirl.

------
dang
The last time this was posted we got a top comment by the magazine's creator's
grandson:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11185490](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11185490)

------
kaffeemitsahne
The ebook versions could use some editing, right now it's just a jumble of
OCR'd text without much formatting or chapter headings etc...

That would be a lot of work obviously, it's fantastic that the scans are
available in the first place.

A related project:
[http://www.pulpmags.org/index.htm](http://www.pulpmags.org/index.htm)

~~~
WalterBright
The text fixing could be crowdsourced by putting it on github.

~~~
detaro
I wonder what the license situation is though...

~~~
fernly
Exactly; Gutenberg/pgdp won't accept stuff published after ~1930 because it is
too hard to clear copyright. In the case of an anthology mag you have
overlapping copyrights of the mag and the authors of the stories.

~~~
_delirium
It looks like the magazine itself didn't have the copyright renewed back when
that was mandatory, so the pre-1964 issues are out of copyright as far as the
magazine's own copyright goes (which is probably why archive.org feels
comfortable putting them up). But yeah some subset of the individual stories
are probably still copyrighted, so PG would avoid it.

------
cairo_x
More than half of these are not properly catalogued. Note to self: donate to
archive.org

------
WalterBright
This is so cool. Even the cover art is awesome!

------
Spellman
Any particularly major recommendations for a reader?

~~~
JKCalhoun
This cover has always freaked me out:

[https://archive.org/details/galaxymagazine-1954-09](https://archive.org/details/galaxymagazine-1954-09)

~~~
my_first_acct
Random OT fact of the day:

The man on the cover is wearing one of those mirrors on his forehead that you
often see in older photos of doctors. Thanks to Google and Wikipedia, I can
now report what it is called ("head mirror") and what it was used for (to
provide illumination for ear, nose, and throat exams). [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head_mirror](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head_mirror)

------
kwhitefoot
Thank you!

Just read Fredric Brown's Honeymoon in Hell in the November 1950 issue. Made
me smile, gave me a little hope that perhaps we might all get on together
after all.

Could never understand why Fredric Brown wasn't better known.

------
bryan11
That is truly awesome.

First story: The Fireman by Ray Bradbury

